# Can I train them to get along?



## kurai_rakuen (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a 75 pound, 1 year old German Shepherd. I recently moved into my mom's house and she and my brother have 2 dogs. A female chow mix and my brother's pit/lab mix.
My brother told me that he takes his dog to all sorts of places and his friends house and their dogs all get along and my dog got along well with all my friends dogs (but they were all females). 
We figured it would be okay to introduce them. When my dog entered the back yard (I thought) that he did pretty well. He acted submissive, but not fearful. He put both of his ears back and his tail was down (but not between his legs) and allowed the other dogs to sniff him. 
My brother's dog sniffed him a bit and then brought his face up to my dogs and curled his lip and growled. My dog didn't make any aggressive moves but instead walked away from the other dog. We continued to supervise him, but since there was nothing but the growl from my brother's dog, we let them wander around in the same area. Whenever my brother's dog approached, my dog would avoid his path and there weren't any problems. 

A few days later though, I was playing with my dog with his toys and my brother's dog snatched it out of my hand. My dog moved forward to get it back and my brother's dog growled at him. And then my dog growled back at him (something I've never seen him do). I promptly took the toy away and told them "No!" and my brother's dog growled and snapped at ME. My dog then attacked my brother's dog and a fight broke out. I was able to break them up with some help and there was no serious injuries. I took my dog to the vet and got him some antibiotics because he was limping and got a fever, but he's fine now.
Since that incident we've had to keep them separated and now they both try to get at each other (instead of my dog avoiding or ignoring him) and he barks at dogs he isn't familiar with now.

So, my questions are:

Is there a way that I can train them to get along? Or should I hire a professional (which I can't really afford, but would consider since it's very important to me to have a well balanced pack).

Is he more aggressive toward dogs he doesn't know now because of this incident, or am I subconsciously nervous about a dog fight happening and he's picking up on my feelings? I do get nervous, but I do my best to not show any signs of it.

In retrospect, I should have had them meet on 'neutral' ground, but I can't change the past, and I've owned dogs since I was a child and this has never happened so it didn't occur to me.

I was thinking of having my brother take his dog with me when I take mine for a walk, maybe they could bond that way?

Thoughts and opinions on my situation would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I honestly would seek the counsel of a professional dog trainer. I think it is a combination of both your fear and the experience your dog went through; he is currently on protection mode. Once your brother's dog snapped at you, your dog is now wary of his presence. A professional can guide you, your dog, and your brother's dog to a state of peace. I would try to not handle this situation on your own, in order to prevent any harm to either the animals or yourself. I wish you the best.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Both pits & chows can be dog aggressive. As you already know, they didn't meet in best conditions. I would consider hiring a pro. Could the 3 of you split the cost? If it's not affordable, then I recommend researching techniques. 
If they're going to compete for toys, I would eliminate the toys from group time. I don't think it's too late to have a meet up in a neutral location w/ no toys for some interaction. Remain as calm as possible so you dont project your anxiety and increase the tension. Best if the location is fun/interesting to the dogs. Certainly don't try this unless you've got a plan for how to safely and quickly handle the dogs if they fight. They may be fine in a safe neutral location, unless they really have it out for each other.
When introducing cats, it is advised to wipe them both down with a soft fabric so you spread each other's scent unto each other. The newcomer is not as threatening cuz it already smells familiar. Also scenting a fabric with the one and place it near the food dish so they smell the other while they associate it with something good, like eating. I don't see why that idea wouldn't help w/ the dogs too.
Please proceed with caution and keep yourself & the dogs safe. Let us know how it goes.
Good luck.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hopefully all the boys are neutered, if not, a vet visit would help with this as the hormones start to fade.

Can you take the dogs all to a NEUTRAL location and just do fun things like hiking and long exhausting fun walks, swimming, runs? Fun fun, calming and tiring. 

Training for ALL the dogs would help to put the humans in the leadership role a bit more, so the dogs don't think they have to take the reins of leadership over and fight. Cause they know it's actually the humans that are in charge. 

You purchase and read The Dog Listener by Jan Fennell, great dog behaviorist info that would help all the dogs (not an obedience book). 

And the DVD 'Calming Signals' by Turid Rugaas would really help you learn the dog cues and give you a better heads up on when to step in BEFORE the fight starts.


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

Start off small. I would take them each out on a leash for a walk and let them pass eachother on the street. See how they are. Try not to be afraid. They can sense that fear through the leash if you are holding it too tight. Talk softly and encourage them as they pass. A few days later I would take two of them in the back yard at opposite ends. Remember to always have a encouraging tone and constantly talk to the dog. If the dogs both know commands like 'sit' and 'down' I would have them move closer together and see if you can keep your dogs attention. Have each dog sit and give treats. Make the experience positive for them. 

Taking it slow and keeping your tone and body language positive and encouraging will help and are critical. 

My mom and sister both had lab/shep mixes. When my sister first moved back in my mom's the dogs fought a few times. I worked with them for two weeks. They actually became inseparable. It take time and patients but there is hope.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I've always found this article to be helpful.

*Leerburg | Introducing a Dog into a Home with other Dogs

*But be prepared. You may never actually be able to trust them together alone.


----------



## kurai_rakuen (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you for all of the advice. I've been incredibly busy trying to get into college and stuff, so it's taken me a while to write any reply.

The female chow mix and my dog get along okay. They don't play together but they do sniff each other and you can throw a ball in the backyard with them both out there and no fighting happens. She's an older girl, almost 8 years old so she's not as high energy as the other dogs. She does growl at Logan if he's passing by and she's eating, but she never snaps at him. Logan usually just ignores it and walks away. He did growl/bark at her once really loudly when she growled at him and she backed up and left the room, but there hasn't been any fighting between them (but I still keep an eye on them just in case). 

Doggydog mentioned splitting the cost of hiring a professional, that's pretty much impossible. I would have to pay for it all. My brother works under the table and doesn't make much money and my mom is waist deep in debt. 

I don't mind paying for it all myself, but I just got out of the Army and I'm living off my savings until I start getting payed for school. I've been looking up dog behaviorists in my area so that I know what my options are until I can actually afford to pay for one.

Maggieroselee, that is exactly what I had planned to do, but it's hard to find time since my brother is always gone working or otherwise. 

My brother let his dog out recently when my dog was (he didn't realize it). Myself, my mom, my brother and my grandma were all there. The first thing he did was walk straight toward my dog and put his face up in his. Logan looked away and TJ (my brother's dog) was wagging his tail. Everyone was like, "He's wagging his tail." Or "I think he's going to lick him."

He might have been wagging his tail, but the rest of his body was rigid and he had his face in Logan and was STARING. 

I told my brother to get his dog because he was going to start a fight. As soon as I said that he started to growl and my brother grabbed him and wrestled him to the ground. 

I'm not expert, but maybe the reason why these dogs act the way they do is because none of my family knows how to read their dogs body language and they get spoiled and babied so they think they're in charge. 

It's weird too, I thought that TJ thought he was the alpha and he was aggressive toward Logan because he was another male dog in his territory. The thing that's weird about it though is that Nami, the female chow mix, constantly puts TJ in his place and asserts dominance toward him when they are together. She also mounts him, and TJ just lets her do all this. I would think that he would attack her the way he attacks Logan. As far as I can see, Logan has never shown any sign of WANTING to dominate TJ, but he gets attacked. Nami DOES dominate him, and he lets her. 

Can anyone explain to me why this is?


----------

